# Sleeping in the end lounge



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

We are thinking of getting a Konitki 640. We likethe layout with the end lounge. It looks from the photos that you can have two single beds. Is there enough space for two adults (5'10") to sleep lengthways on these, not crossways (don't like clambering over whoever is on the outside). 

Thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Beds*

Hi

What year is the Kontiki?

Russell


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

For information about Swift's I would phone Peter @ JCM. He seems to be able to answer most questions.

cabby


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

If it's like the Bessacarr E695 (older series, not the one that's just been launched) then the two sofas in the rear lounge are just over six feet long and make excellent single beds (or a giant double with the slats pulled out).

I've half a feeling that the older KonTikis had rather shorter rear beds though.


----------

